# Zu viel ...



## BIG 2 (12 März 2011)

Ein Medizinstudent macht mit dem Arzt seinen ersten Rundgang durch das Krankenhaus.
In einem Zimmer sieht er einen Mann wild masturbieren. "Was ist denn mit dem los?", fragt der Student.
"Seine Hoden produzieren zu viel Sperma", sagt der Arzt. "Wenn er nicht masturbiert, explodieren sie."
"Wow", denkt der Student.
Ein paar Zimmer weiter sieht der Student,
wie eine Krankenschwester einem Patienten einen bläst.
"Und was hat der?", fragt der Student.
Der Arzt antwortet: "Gleiches Problem, aber privat versichert."


----------



## Punisher (12 März 2011)

lol


----------



## Karrel (13 März 2011)

nur gut das ich nich medizin studiere!


----------



## Crash (13 März 2011)

Klasse :thumbup: rofl3


----------



## tommie3 (14 März 2011)

Ich vertrau der DKV


----------

